# Anglo-Argentine pilots in action ¡¡¡



## CharlesBronson (May 24, 2005)

Some history and images from the near 500 voluntary British breed argentine born pilots in the RAF.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 24, 2005)

July 4, 1944. The Argentine volunteer pilot Kent Charney shoot down his
first german airplane flying its Spitfite IXB (LO-B) escort by the Ace Pierre
Clostermann (LO-D) over the Normandie skies.







All pictures used with the knowledge of his autor Carlos Garcia.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 24, 2005)

Burma 1944. Two Hurricane Mk IIC attacks over the Ukhrul river a bridge used by Japanese's forces. The leadership was the Argentinean pilot "Dick" Lindsell DFC, 60 Squadron Commander. The plane name was "Suertudo" and the other side of the nose had painted an Argentinean comic named Patoruzú. Tail number MU-L (LE 264).


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Nice paintings!


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 25, 2005)

2 profiles of the fighters above.

Spitfire Mk-IX






Hurricane IIC


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

great pics, all the people who came from neutral countries to fight deserve our praise- they decided to get involved themselves


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 25, 2005)

Smile, Adolph!. The paint show the Spitfire PR XIX over Germany skies flown by the argentine volunteer in the RAF, Stuart Haslam.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

that's an amazing painting.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Quite nice.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 26, 2005)

Netherlands Channel Hansweert under attack
The argentine F/O Ronnie Sheward launch its rockets against the channel's
flood gate in September 3, 1943 flying his Hurricane IV FJ-B (kx540).







Hurricane, 164 Sdrn "Firmes Volamos"


----------



## superunknown (May 26, 2005)

I love that pic of Lindsell's hurricane over Burma, I think I'll set that as a new desktop pic! Which site did these come from?


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 26, 2005)

I took it from the aviation artist Carlos Garcia website.
I do E-mailed him before, of course..  

http://www.aviationart.com.ar/esp/mil_1.htm

http://www.aviationart.com.ar/esp/raf_1.htm


Lancaster flown by argentine volunteer pilot Bill Eddy during Berlin bomber mission


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

Well, he'd be a bit silly for trying to stop you from advertising his paintings. They are quite remarkable, I must say. I love all of them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Love that Lancaster painting! Actually, I love 'em both.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 27, 2005)

You are welcome.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 22, 2006)

Argentine Flight Lieutenant Algeron Middleton flying an Spitfire PR XIV meet unexpectedly a Me-262 prototypes flying over Peenemunde in 1944.


----------



## Glider (Jan 22, 2006)

Lovely picture. Must have come as a heck of a shock to the Spitfire pilot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sure it would of, great painting. I have quite a lot of his paintings in my aviation art folder, they are all great (and I think he is a member of this forum).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow those are very nice!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 23, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I'm sure it would of, great painting. I have quite a lot of his paintings in my aviation art folder, they are all great (and I think he is a member of this forum).



Carlos Garcia is not a member of this forum but he know that his paintings are posted here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Who is this then: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2378 ??


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 23, 2006)

Its him, sorry my mistake-


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

No worries, I found his site through that profile as he posted one of his paintings in the gallerys. You should try and get him active on the forums Charles it would be good to see some more of his work.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 23, 2006)

I send him 2 or 3 E-mails, but seems to be a very busy guy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Understandalbly, hopefully busy with more great paintings .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed they are nice.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 14, 2007)

Typhoons, yesterday and today. Pencil drawing presented as a gift to argentine pilot Ronnie Sheward (Squadron Leader, DFC, OC) who flew ZH-Q during WWII.







Profile of the Hawker Typhoon above.


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Really love those paintings great stuff.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 18, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> 2 profiles of the fighters above.
> 
> Spitfire Mk-IX
> 
> ...


Charles Bronson, Thanks for the paintings! Wakes you realize it was a WORLD war! -Karl


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 5, 2009)

You re welcome. A little more information about the Pilots aircraft.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 6, 2009)

Very cool stuff Charles. Great pics.


----------



## Amsel (Mar 6, 2009)

Good thread, and great art and articles. Thanks.


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (May 10, 2011)

Dear Gentlemen:

Many thanks for your kind comments on my artwork. In fact I very busy but I don´t remember have recieved an email from Gnomey. If he will try again.....

Anyway I left my email for further contacs will all:

[email protected]

All the best from Argentina

Carlos Adrián Garcia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (May 10, 2011)

The pencil drawing was a gift for Ronnie. Sundel he pass away three years ago. Five years ago when I sent it him, he ask me if he can use as present for a celebration in the base wich he operated with the Typhoon. Of course I told him, yes! So the organizer made prints for all people that were present. One mounth late he told in a letter, "Carlos I very proud because in this very important celebration were present two argentines, you from Argentine with the pencil art and me speaking for half thousands o people".

Regards


Profile of the Hawker Typhoon above.





[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 9, 2017)

Pilot "Ronnie" Sheward, DFC, an anecdote with strafing mission and horses...



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------

